# Poop...



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

once in a while i will see boy chewing on poop. last time was a dog poop and earlier today i wasn't sure what it was but some kind of poop (lol). idk if it is okay for him or not but it's pretty nasty to see him chew/bite on it.


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

Couldn't you stop him, ha. But i am sure it's not good for him to be eating his or somebody's elses stool.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

boy said:


> once in a while i will see boy chewing on poop. last time was a dog poop and earlier today i wasn't sure what it was but some kind of poop (lol). idk if it is okay for him or not but it's pretty nasty to see him chew/bite on it.


No its really not good for them in this day and age due to virus. But you can give the pup MEAT TENDERIZER with MSG (Monosodium glutamate) it takes about 72 hours for it to start working.

You put about a 1 teaspoon on there food each time you feed 
- Makes the food taste better (like chinese food does ) 
- Make stool taste back when it comes out.

Once the pup stops eating the stool then you can stop until you see it again.

Eating other dog stool you need to just do a correction, have him look at you and sit .. so you distract him from the stool and back to what you are doing.

Hope this helps


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Crushed pineapple in the food works wonders for this


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

There's a sticky on this topic on the main page of the Nutrition section. Found it useful myself. LOL


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah i try to stop him all the time haha. thanks for help! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

ower dog eats his poo too!

we just stop him from eating it~


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

george eats cat poop! icky. gotta watch them sneaky pups.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If a dog eats cat,rodent,bovadae(cows~deer) scat, its pretty much natural and can be easily corrected w/ verbal commands. In the animal hospitals I worked in, we found that dogs that ate DOG poop were suffering from a mineral deficiency, potassium or protein inbalance.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah my little boy likes the cat poop. I just keep him out of my neighbors yard (where the cat poop is) and everything is all good. Gah it sure makes his breath stink for hours on end.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i think all dogs eat poo at one point in there life


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

gxkon said:


> i think all dogs eat poo at one point in there life


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Most puppies do eat poop - normal - However, I have to ask what you are feeding your dog? Most of the time a dog will eat their poop or other poop if they aren't getting a good Quality Meal ~ Poop has the nutrients in it that your dog needs and isn't getting from their meal.

Be careful when your out in public though with your dog, some poop droppings could be loaded with parasites or worms. I wouldn't recommend allowing your dog to other dogs poop !


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine has ate her poop a couple of times, never other dogs... Try the pineapple, although mine got over it herself... But if the dog is in a yard and u can't stop it I would try the pineapple.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Most puppies do eat poop - normal - However, I have to ask what you are feeding your dog? Most of the time a dog will eat their poop or other poop if they aren't getting a good Quality Meal ~ Poop has the nutrients in it that your dog needs and isn't getting from their meal.
> 
> Be careful when your out in public though with your dog, some poop droppings could be loaded with parasites or worms. I wouldn't recommend allowing your dog to other dogs poop !


i feed Boy blue buffalo chicken and rice. but lately i've been feeding him blue buffalo mix with puppy chow. he also likes to eat/chew so many things on the ground it's hard to stop him cuz he'll go at anything.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Akasha said:


> Most puppies do eat poop - normal - However, I have to ask what you are feeding your dog? Most of the time a dog will eat their poop or other poop if they aren't getting a good Quality Meal ~ Poop has the nutrients in it that your dog needs and isn't getting from their meal.
> 
> Be careful when your out in public though with your dog, some poop droppings could be loaded with parasites or worms. I wouldn't recommend allowing your dog to other dogs poop !


Hi Akasha, interesting but why would poop from a dog have more nutrients then the food the dog eats? Wouldn't it make sense that it had less on it's way out then when it came in?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

It's silly I know - I read it somewhere, but here's some interesting links ~

Why do Dogs eat Poop
(I don't agree with this one as much because pineapple does seem to help - its more the enyzmes part i like)

Coprophagia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Deb mentioned meat tenderizer !)


----------

